# no dri opengl with radeon hd 3650 [SOLVED]

## techuser

Hi, some time ago 3d hardware rendering was working, but some day it did stop working, I did not noticed when because I usually do not use it:

I tested with kernels 2.6.36-r8 from gentoo and 2.6.37 and 2.6.38 from kernel.org

glxinfo |grep render

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer

dmesg looks good:

 1.272915] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    1.272993] [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

[    1.272996] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[    1.275218] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RV635 0x1002:0x9596).

[    1.275247] [drm] register mmio base: 0xF9000000

[    1.275250] [drm] register mmio size: 65536

[    1.276121] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=512M, BAR=256M

[    1.276126] [drm] RAM width 128bits DDR

[    1.276229] [drm] radeon: 512M of VRAM memory ready

[    1.276233] [drm] radeon: 128M of GTT memory ready.

[    1.276254] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[    1.276257] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    1.276296] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[    1.276300] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 32768, num gpu pages 32768

[    1.276584] [drm] Loading RV635 Microcode

[    1.311330] [drm] ring test succeeded in 1 usecs

[    1.311677] [drm] radeon: ib pool ready.

[    1.311779] [drm] ib test succeeded in 0 usecs

[    1.311783] [drm] Enabling audio support

[    1.312676] [drm] Radeon Display Connectors

[    1.312679] [drm] Connector 0:

[    1.312681] [drm]   DVI-I

[    1.312683] [drm]   HPD1

[    1.312687] [drm]   DDC: 0x7e50 0x7e50 0x7e54 0x7e54 0x7e58 0x7e58 0x7e5c 0x7e5c

[    1.312689] [drm]   Encoders:

[    1.312691] [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY

[    1.312693] [drm]     CRT2: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC2

[    1.312696] [drm] Connector 1:

[    1.312697] [drm]   DIN

[    1.312699] [drm]   Encoders:

[    1.312701] [drm]     TV1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC2

[    1.312703] [drm] Connector 2:

[    1.312705] [drm]   DVI-I

[    1.312707] [drm]   HPD2

[    1.312709] [drm]   DDC: 0x7e40 0x7e40 0x7e44 0x7e44 0x7e48 0x7e48 0x7e4c 0x7e4c

[    1.312712] [drm]   Encoders:

[    1.312714] [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

[    1.312716] [drm]     DFP2: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_LVTMA

[    1.370457] [drm] Internal thermal controller with fan control

[    1.370559] [drm] radeon: power management initialized

[    1.478565] [drm] fb mappable at 0xE0081000

[    1.478568] [drm] vram apper at 0xE0000000

[    1.478571] [drm] size 5242880

[    1.478573] [drm] fb depth is 24

[    1.478575] [drm]    pitch is 5120

[    1.974620] fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[    1.974623] drm: registered panic notifier

[    1.974644] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.8.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

but xorg says:

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    32.328] (EE) AIGLX error: Calling driver entry point failed

[    32.329] (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

[    32.329] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

[    32.370] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so

[    32.370] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

I'm in video's group and I use x11 layman overlay:

x11-libs/libdrm

      Latest version available: 9999

      Latest version installed: 9999

x11-base/xorg-server

      Latest version available: 1.9.5

 x11-base/xorg-drivers

      Latest version available: 1.9

media-libs/mesa

      Latest version available: 9999

      Latest version installed: 9999

11-apps/mesa-progs

      Latest version available: 9999

      Latest version installed: 9999

eselect mesa list

i915 (Intel 915, 945)

i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)

r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

  [1]   gallium *

r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

  [1]   classic *

  [2]   gallium

sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic *

  [2]   gallium

eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

I cannot understand what is wrong, any ideas?

thanksLast edited by techuser on Mon Apr 11, 2011 3:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

There is a problem with the live mesa ebuild and shared-dricore. Until that is solved, switch to the r600 gallium driver (eselect mesa) or stay with mesa-7.10

----------

## techuser

thanks for the answer, I was getting mad because I did not understand it..

good luck!

----------

## techuser

solved with today's update of mesa:

media-libs/mesa-9999  USE="classic egl gallium nptl -d3d -debug -gles -llvm -motif -openvg -pic (-selinux) -shared-dricore -wayland" VIDEO_CARDS="r600 radeon -i810 -i915 -i965 -intel -mach64 -mga -nouveau -r100 -r128 -r200 -r300 -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware" 0 kB [1]

----------

